# flumist admin code



## baran (Sep 29, 2009)

Is anyone using a modifier to get reimbursed for the oral vaccine administration codes, such as those used with flumist?  It seems that when they are billed with a well child visit or an office visit they are bundled into the e/m code.  thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 30, 2009)

We use 90473 or 90474 depending on if there are other immunizations administered.  The only modifier you might need would be -25 on your preventive code.


----------

